# Cadac Safari Chef - Add water or not?



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

The BBQ ring is dished to catch the fat from the cooking. Does anyone add water to the ring to stop the fat sticking to it and what would be the pros and cons of doing so?

http://www.toolbox.co.uk/cadac-safa...gleBase&utm_medium=GB&utm_campaign=GoogleBase


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I dont do the water method although I have heard that people do. I just get some kitchen roll and soak up most of it while still warm and in a liquid form, then use cillit bang to do a proper clean after that. No bother at all doing it this way.

we have the carri chef by the way.

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No. I find it washes off easy with hot water and fairy liquid.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

tried using water but not any harder to clean either way , personal preference i think


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

some gas barbies use water in the well to reflect/spread the heat more evenly, my Camping Gaz Grilladero insists and if you see those ones you put on a gas ring at all the shows they do the same, certainly keeps the meats more succulent??


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ours is Eazi rather than Safari, but if I'm cooking something that I know is going to generate particularly large amounts of fat (burgers), I tend to put some tin foil around it. Let it go cold to congeal, most of the fat can be lifted away in the foil rather than having to be washed. Also has side effect of reminding you not to eat junk food like burgers...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only problem I would see with adding water is getting rid of fat laden water at the end

I have one of those cookers that were really popular once for cooking indoors bacon etc The water prevented splatters but then needs to be disposed of with the fat in solution

Try it and see, I will next time we go away, it just might make cleaning easier. I use paper towel and hot soapy water and as yet although I put it in the dishwasher at the end of the trips( and all crockery ,pans cutlery etc) it looks pretty good still
Aldra


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

aldra said:


> The only problem I would see with adding water is getting rid of fat laden water at the end ...


Good point. Without water, I have just let it cool then wipe out most of it with kitchen roll prior to washing, which is not difficult with the excellent finish on the Cadac.

I did wonder what effect the presence of water would have on the cooking. eg cool it down, or steam it more with the lid on.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I haven't got the instructions to hand but I'm sure Cadac recommend adding water to stop the fat catching fire when using it in BBQ mode.
I use water and certainly find it easier to clean and no burnt food either.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

pete4x4 said:


> I haven't got the instructions to hand but I'm sure Cadac recommend adding water to stop the fat catching fire when using it in BBQ mode...


Thanks Pete. There is no mention of it on my instructions so hence the question.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I use a bit of water....or wine...or beer....it flavours the meat...keeps it moist and makes it easy to clean! All a matter of preferance! Chuck some garlic with the liquid...or a bit of onion, or maybe a couple of herbs!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dinks123 said:


> I use a bit of water....or wine...or beer....it flavours the meat...keeps it moist and makes it easy to clean! All a matter of preferance! Chuck some garlic with the liquid...or a bit of onion, or maybe a couple of herbs!


What an excellent idea, Thanks very much


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ill try that

watch this space

Aldra


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone had a problem with the non-stick surface bubbling up on the flat griddle plate of their Cadac? We only bought ours in May but already the surface is coming off. It's not scratched - we always use either wood or silicone utensils but definite bubbling.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Scatycat, when ours arrived (to our workplace in France), the large dish thingy had a knobble of non stick material chipped out of it about half the size of your little nail and the ring thingy also was slightly chipped. After an email, both items were replaced FOC with us not having to return the old units. Excellent service.
Marion & Mike


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

> Scatycat, when ours arrived (to our workplace in France), the large dish thingy had a knobble of non stick material chipped out of it about half the size of your little nail and the ring thingy also was slightly chipped. After an email, both items were replaced FOC with us not having to return the old units. Excellent service.
> Marion & Mike


Thanks for that advice, sent an email yesterday and today I've received a response to say that they will replace the griddle plate. Good service from Cadac.

They also advised me not to use a very high heat or lots of fat because it is a teflon coated aluminium plate which will bubble if either are used!


----------

